# make an airpump quiter?



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

how can i make an airpump quieter
?


----------



## Tim Wheatley (Jul 21, 2010)

Put it ontop of something which cushions any hard surface you might have it on from vibration. I use the white Top Fin filter outer and just sat it on one of those, also used scrunched up newspaper until it got wet.


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

put it on a rubber base u can attatch a rubber base with a wight in it that way it doesnt vbrate at all


----------

